# Thanksgiving



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Lets here what everybody has to be thankful for.

I'll start.

1. My family, who always needs something from me....has moved to Nova Scotia
2. My new aquarium is in the works....once I find a seller who actually knows what size tank they have.
3. I have all you guys to pour my frustrations out on!!

Lol, I hope you are all having a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Same to you Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha!!! Happy thanksgiving!!!

I am thankful for family, and for how strong everyone is lately despite some odd luck this year.

Hey XR8, you are looking for a tank? What size?http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=3435


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone of you~!

I'm really thankful for my friends and family!!!
I'm also thankful for good health.

I found out about GTAA this year, and I'm really thankful to meet so many wonderful people here. I'm also really happy to found this new interest in fish keeping^^ I'm thankful to all those of you who took the time to help everyone out for free and even pm me about free stuff and advice^^

Everyone participated in making GTAA a really wonderful forum! So wanna thank ya'll for being so kind and welcoming! 

Jennifer~


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Cid, dimensions are in my sig. Looking for an oddball 135 (rare apparently) or a 180 gallon. 72-96"L x 24W x 18-24"H


----------

